# Coloration Question



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Is this black stripe on the paw a representation of a specific color, or is it a GSD standard marking?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i dont know what to tell you but its definitely interesting. very unique i think.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo has this stripe on all four paws, and dark hairs going up the back of the legs. I'm curious if this is normal (Black & Tan) coloration, or is it something else.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

That is one good looking paw Hondo has there.

:rofl:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think it's coloring. it adds to Hondo being
unique. my dog is blk&red and he has it slightly
on his front paws. when i went to check his
rear paws my dog got excited and started
spinning around, licking me, stepping in place, lol.
so i hugged him, he licked me more and then
he went into the bedroom and jumped on the bed with my GF.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> That is one good looking paw Hondo has there.
> 
> :rofl:


Yep, you should see the other three paws...whoo whee! Now, if he'd just go out and get a job.....


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Yep, you should see the other three paws...whoo whee! Now, if he'd just go out and get a job.....


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I just tried taking a pic of Molly's trotter but battery flat...she has a similar marking but washed out. Mind you, she is the wonky donkey after all!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

bianca said:


> I just tried taking a pic of Molly's trotter but battery flat...she has a similar marking but washed out. Mind you, she is the wonky donkey after all!


Is Miss Molly considered a black and tan?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Is Miss Molly considered a black and tan?


Lilie, she's considered adorable.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Miss Molly is considered a black and tan yup! Will just check if there's enough charge to snap a quicky of her paws


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Lilie said:


> Is this black stripe on the paw a representation of a specific color, or is it a GSD standard marking?


No, it's not representative of anything. Just a unique marking. All dogs are different with different markings, and subtle ones like this don't change what color the dog is.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> No, it's not representative of anything. Just a unique marking. All dogs are different with different markings, and subtle ones like this don't change what color the dog is.


 
Ok, gotcha. A lady stopped me at the feed store last night, and swore to me that Hondo was a sable. She said the tell-tale sign were the "tar-heels" on his feet. Hondo does have a unique, sorta washed out coat color as an adult (1 year old) but as a puppy he looked like a standard black and tan pup (with long hair!). 

I didn't think much of her conversation with me, some folks just like to talk. From what I understand, in order to have a sable you must have at least one sable parent. Hondo's parents are black and tan and white. 

Thanks Chris!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Now I notice, Diabla has the same black marking on his 4 paws. Never thought on them. She is a (quite washed out) black and tan.


----------

